# Lesser known Mozart?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

What out of the lesser known Mozart is worth checking out?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Everything Mozart is worth checking out.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> Everything Mozart is worth checking out.


You mean I should spring for the 170 CD set on Brilliant Classics?


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

"Lesser known" can cover alot of territory, depending on what is known to you. Maybe you can define what is well-known to you first, in terms of specific works.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Given the degree of popularity of Mozart, "lesser known" has a different connotation than, say, the "lesser known" works of Charles Alkan. Perhaps if you specified a bit more what you meant? In general, while not everything is going to be a masterpiece, I don't think you will be too disappointed with whatever you chose. He wrote some pretty incredible works throughout his life, even at an early age, so there is a lot to choose from.

One thing I have not tried is his Lieder - I have read that they are fairly enjoyable.


----------



## Scarpia (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the Divertimenti for three wind instruments, KV439b. Amazing what Mozart manages with such limited means. Instrumentation varies, but there is a Sabine Meyer recording on EMI (now almost impossible to find) which uses all clarinets and basset horns and is to die for. There is a recording with Alfred Prinz on DG which is an utter horror.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

A little-known gem from Mozart's childhood (written at the age of 11):





An obscure lieder-like piece:





A personal favorite:


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Fantasie in f minor kv 608


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^ 0:41 - 2:24


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

^

Phillip beat me to it but that was the first work off the top of my head...plenty more to come...while you're at it, check out the arrangement for two pianos, especially the one recorded by Murray and Radu!


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Well by lesser known, I meant things that there aren't 400 million recordings of. Like, Ein Klein Nacht Musik, or the Jupiter Symphony. By the way I actually have cd set of the two piano sonatas and what not. I especially love the fugue. Thanks for the suggestions, I was looking at the horn concertos, I've had a fascination with the horn (I assume french horn?) since I was little, and will definitely be checking out the organ works. I had no idea he wrote any.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

The Flute Quartet No. 4 is a marvellous piece.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Mozart's (greatest)sonata for 4 hands.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Manok said:


> Well by lesser known, I meant things that there aren't 400 million recordings of. Like, Ein Klein Nacht Musik, or the Jupiter Symphony. By the way I actually have cd set of the two piano sonatas and what not. I especially love the fugue. Thanks for the suggestions, I was looking at the horn concertos, I've had a fascination with the horn (I assume french horn?) since I was little, and will definitely be checking out the organ works. I had no idea he wrote any.


The horn concertos are wonderful. I highly recommend the recording by Dennis Brain and von Karajan.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't really know what is lesser known, but I recommend his string quintets, especially if you enjoy chamber music. Phillips has a wonderful 3CD set with Arpad Gerecz, the Grumiaux Trio, and Max Lesueur. As a bonus, it has the incredible Divertimento K. 563.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Webernite said:


> The Flute Quartet No. 4 is a marvellous piece.


So is No. 1


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Judging by what I read here (but not in the _Opera_ forum), you guys might like to listen to Mozart's earlier operas. This should be a challenge.

First recommendation is _Mitridate, re di Ponto_ K87, opera in three acts.

CD version:-


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, OK here goes by Kochel #:


364	Sinfonia concertante
491	Piano Concerto 24
427	Great Mass
581	Clarinet Quintet
271	Piano Concerto 9
563	Divertimento
478	Piano Quartet
361	Serenade Gran Partita
425	Symphony 36 Linz
317	Coronation Mass
504	Symphony 38 Prague
493	Piano Quartet
219	Violin Concerto
216	Violin Concerto
320	Posthorn Serenade
297	Symphony 31
319	Symphony 33
239	Serenata Notturna
201	Symphony 29
366	Idomeneo Opera
477	Masonic Funeral Music
456	Piano Concerto 18
537	Piano Concerto 26
451	Piano Concerto 16
450	Piano Concerto 15
365	Piano Concerto 10
414	Piano Concerto 12
250	Haffner Serenade
314	Oboe Concerto
313	Flute Concerto
621	La clemenza di Tito opera
384	Abduction from Seraglio opera

And that's just for starters. Enjoy!


----------



## Scarpia (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh dear, your list of "lesser known Mozart" contains many of his most popular works.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^ Oi, what's that? Is it another recently discovered masterpiece?

You know, it's almost as obscure as this little-known Beethoven number.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Dodecaplex said:


> ^ Oi, what's that? Is it another recently discovered masterpiece?
> 
> You know, it's almost as obscure as this little-known Beethoven number.


Jim Henson did for Beethoven what Mendelssohn did for Bach!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

kv370
kv360
kv563
kv401
kv388
kv452
kv616


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Scarpia said:


> Oh dear, your list of "lesser known Mozart" contains many of his most popular works.


It all depends on how familiar with Mozart the original poster is.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm fond of his chamber works for string duo/trio that seem to fall under the radar:

KV563 - Divertimento for violin, viola and cello.
KV423 and 424 - Duos for violin and viola.
KV404a - Six Preludes and Fugues (five after JS Bach, the other after WF) for violin, viola and cello.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

+1 for the Divertimento KV563. I'd also include the piano quartets and the Flute Quartet No. 1 which are wonderful pieces of chamber music.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Lesser known, means lesser known, not Eine Kline Nacht Musik. Or the Jupiter Symphony. Or the 40th Symphony. Or the 21st, 20th, or 24th piano concerti. Or Don Giovanni, or any often played Mozart work.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have these CDs. Since the structure and length of Mozart's early symphonies are very similar, some can get monotonous. My favourite one though is no. 7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

As for operas, "Bastien und Bastienne" is marvellous.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Interestingly, there is not one mention yet of Mozart's tremendous incidental music for T_hamos, King of Egypt_ (K 345), written around the same time as _Idomeneo_. It comprises about 40 minutes of instrumental, vocal and choral numbers which are top-notch Mozart. This is genuinely lesser-known Mozart! Other pieces of very high quality which are not often heard include:

Symphony No 33 in B flat, K 319 (well, how often have YOU heard it?)
Divertimento in D, K 334
Davidde penitente, K 469 (much of the music is a re-setting of the Mass in C minor, but also has music not heard elsewhere)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

How well known is the Misericordias K222? It's my favourite of Mozart's sacred music.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Didn't Mozart have a harp concerto? Or a harp something or other for orchestra?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Manok said:


> Didn't Mozart have a harp concerto? Or a harp something or other for orchestra?


That would be the Flute and Harp Concerto, K 299 - not exactly a rarity, nor one of Mozart's better works (he wasn't fond of either instrument and the music is far less inspired than most of his concertos for other instruments).


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Try his _Eine kleine Nachtmusik_, K525. It's not very well known at all.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Also have a go at his Symphony no. 40, Don Giovanni, The Magic flute, and the Requiem (completed by Sußmayr)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> That would be the Flute and Harp Concerto, K 299 - not exactly a rarity, nor one of Mozart's better works (he wasn't fond of either instrument and the music is far less inspired than most of his concertos for other instruments).


Woah! That was just played tonight at a concert I was at!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

DrMike said:


> The horn concertos are wonderful. I highly recommend the recording by Dennis Brain and von Karajan.


That's hardly lesser known, probably the most popular thing he wrote.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

poconoron said:


> It all depends on how familiar with Mozart the original poster is.


No, lesser known means by the population as a whole


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

The solo piano music,the chamber music, concert arias and lieder. He also wrote a number of comic and bawdy pieces, there was a Seraphim LP with Prey, Berry and Schreier, whether it has been transferred to CD I know not.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

The Hoffmeister Quartet isn't that well known buts its awsome!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Try his _Eine kleine Nachtmusik_, K525. It's not very well known at all.


With respect it is very well known and always being used for background music ,ads, etc It was the first bit of Mozart I heard 69 years ago.


----------



## Scarpia (Jul 21, 2010)

moody said:


> With respect it is very well known and always being used for background music ,ads, etc It was the first bit of Mozart I heard 69 years ago.


I assume that suggestion was meant to be sarcastic.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Scarpia said:


> I assume that suggestion was meant to be sarcastic.


What suggestion are you talking about, please clarify.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Try his _Eine kleine Nachtmusik_, K525. It's not very well known at all.


I think Scarpia meant that _this_ statement was sarcastic.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

When I was a kid I went to the local library and copied out by hand the complete works of Mozart from the Groves dictionary of music.
I remember being amazed by how much church music he compose when young.
I’ve since heard a lot of this and it always strikes me as particularly fine music, it’s still an area very much neglected in comparison with his other works.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

moody said:


> With respect it is very well known and always being used for background music ,ads, etc It was the first bit of Mozart I heard 69 years ago.


I was just joking above about K525.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

What is Mozart's K524?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ah, lieder! An Chloë K524.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

And his Violin Sonata no. 35 comes right after Eine Kleine Nachtmusik in the Köchel catalogue.


----------



## Beethovenrox (Dec 10, 2011)

ugh...about Mozart...no offense but...the lesser known the better


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Beethovenrox said:


> ugh...about Mozart...no offense but...the lesser known the better


Let me guess...too pretty? Not emotional or drama-rific enough?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Beethovenrox said:


> ugh...about Mozart...no offense but...the lesser known the better


Too late--I am offended very deeply.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Beethovenrox said:


> ugh...about Mozart...no offense but...the lesser known the better


I've come to the conclusion over the years that _some_ Beethovenites must feel very threatened by Mozart's immense talent and mastery. They seem to go out of their way to attack WAM whenever possible. Sort of like an inferiority complex. I've seen it over and over again........ but the reverse doesn't seem to be true.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Beethovenrox said:


> ugh...about Mozart...no offense but...the lesser known the better


I'm offensive and I find this to be very Mozartean.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I'm offensive and I find this to be very Mozartean.


Actually, to me it seemed a bit Brahmsy.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

violadude said:


> Let me guess...too pretty? Not emotional or drama-rific enough?


Yeah, I never get the "not emotional enough" accusation in particular. His music is full of emotion and expression. I guess some confuse bombast with emotion and/or consider the only legitimate emotion the one that makes you want to jump of the nearest building.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> That would be the Flute and Harp Concerto, K 299 - not exactly a rarity, nor one of Mozart's better works (he wasn't fond of either instrument and the music is far less inspired than most of his concertos for other instruments).


Actually, one of my favorites of his.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

My favorite of his lesser known symphonies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZzJihF2TOE#t=37s


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

jhar26 said:


> Yeah, I never get the "not emotional enough" accusation in particular. His music is full of emotion and expression. I guess some confuse bombast with emotion and/or consider the only legitimate emotion the one that makes you want to jump of the nearest building.


Some listeners need emotion to dump a bucket of tears over the stage - Mozart isn't like that at all - it's truly subtle.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree that the flute qt no 1 is wonderful - I heard it in Budapest 20 odd years ago - not knowing it - and the first few bars were so beautiful it brought tears to my eyes.
K334 - a fabulous divertimento - maybe as good as any chamber piece he wrote.
k388 - wind serenade
k341 - Kyrie - d minor - spellbinding - seems to anticipate the requiem
k313 - flute concerto - 2nd movement is astounding
k175 - piano concerto no 5
k396 - fantasy for piano - inspired by bach I think


Too many to mention - I will add to that list and I am trying to think of pieces nobody else has cited.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

stomanek said:


> Some listeners need emotion to dump a bucket of tears over the stage - Mozart isn't like that at all - it's truly subtle.


Well, people sometimes tend to equate emotion in music as fortissimo diminished chords hammering away in the bass.


----------

